# Sneak Preview Of Whats To Come!



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Hello all first pic of whats to come.....my desert diver part 1

oh and Shawn I have found the sand coloured strap I bought awhile ago and forgot about!










Part 2 when parts arrive









Andy


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

OK I know its a empty case but I can't wait


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that will look awesome andy


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Rev,

have you ever, you know, worn a, how do you put it, standard watch

















Cant wait for the next installment


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

b11ocx said:


> Rev,
> 
> have you ever, you know, worn a, how do you put it, standard watch
> 
> ...


Err standard watch?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I like it... very minimalist









I look forward to seeing the next step. I like seeing watches put together in stages like this. What hands are going on it?


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> I like it... very minimalist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plongeur black with red tipped second hand, should look cool! white lume as well, might be a week or so before next installment doh!

Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> I like it... very minimalist


It`s been done before









You obviously don`t remember the RLT-O


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Ah but mine will have a movement, hands, dial...................etc....









forgot to say just got email parts should be about 5-7 days!
















And mach I own 3 of those straps!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

rev said:


> Ah but mine will have a movement, hands, dial...................etc


You mean there will be more to it? Well that's a bit of a let down.

I was hoping for a super stealthy, ultra light, ninja watch. Stripped down to the bare essentials where actual time is immaterial and a movement only serves to add weight... like Mac's RLT-O









I originally thought it might be some sort of 'emperors new clothes' theme where only very important people can see what time it is on that watch.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Hum never thought of a stealth watch, got me thinking now!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

rev said:


> Hum never thought of a stealth watch, got me thinking now!


Exactly!!!

Just think. No caseback or crystal required adding extra weight because there's no movement there to protect and you therefore don't need hands since there is no movement for them to attach to. A dial would look silly without any hands attached so you could probably leave that out too. Really cut it down to the bare essentials.

By now the case is still adding weight but since it's empty you could probably do without it and since your not holding anything on your wrist anymore you could leave the strap at home for a more streamlined feel.

Now a stealth watch should be black so that no-one can see it and it won't give away your position. Since your not carrying anything you should probably just go ahead and PVD your arm.









Don't forget to post pics when it's finished









Sorry









I get carried away


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Here we go pic is under the text!

looks good! proper stealth


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Perfect. Don't change a thing


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> rev said:
> 
> 
> > Hum never thought of a stealth watch, got me thinking now!
> ...


You guys aren't related to "JOHNB" are you ? See "Wanted" section. This looks like the sort of thing he'd wear when he's not on holiday/vacation !


----------



## Hedgehog (Oct 29, 2007)

Gave my wife one of these this morning......

She said that something was missing.......

.

.

.

.

So I told her I was giving her the works tonight (boom boom)
















I know

.....the old ones are not always the best

....and its the wrong forum for this kind of response

But its a bit slow today







- so please excuse me


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Parts still not arrived!









Oh well see what postee brings tomorrow.

Andy


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Guess what hands have arrived!







just need dial, retaining ring and crystal!









Fingers crossed Monday


----------

